# Hechtangeln in den Poldern



## Esoxfischer (11. Januar 2009)

Petri,
anfang des Jahres soll es nun endlich mit dem VISPas an die niederländischen Polder zum Hechtangeln gehen. Dem Esox soll hauptsächlich mit dem toten Köderfisch nachgestellt werden. Mich würde interessieren, ob Jemand Erfahrungen in den Gewässern der Region Overijssel und Drenthe gemacht hat. Der allgemeinen Meinung nach sollten die Chancen in Nordholland bzw. Groningen scheinbar besser sein. Ich erwarte natürlich keine Tipps zu hart erarbeiteten Topstellen, aber über ein paar kleine Hinweise zur groben Richtung (Region) wäre ich sehr dankbar, damit wir uns auch sofort den passenden Vispas zulegen können. Von der Entfernung wäre die Region Overijssel für uns am ehesten zu erreichen.


----------



## Nobbi 78 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hechtangeln in den Poldern*

Genau das würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## Barschbergdirk (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hechtangeln in den Poldern*

An deiner Stelle würde ich einfach rüber fahren und einen Coffee-shop ansteuern.
Da bekommt man bestimmt gute Tipps in entspannter Atmosphäre.


----------



## Corona (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hechtangeln in den Poldern*

Im Bereich Groningen bist Du schon gut aufgehoben. Brauchst dafür den Vispas der Vereinigung Groningen-Drenthe. Eine entsprechende Gewässerkarte bekommt Du beim Erwerb des Scheins in der Regel dazu. Der Bereich Groningen ist nicht so überlaufen, da er nicht in unmittelbarer Grenznähe liegt. Denk bei Deinen Planungen bitte daran, dass die Schonzeit am 01. März beginnt. Aufgrund von catch & release sind die Hechtbestände in den Poldern recht gut; Grosshechte sind dort eher selten, dafür ist die Stückzahl meist gut.

Gruss

Uwe


----------



## Esoxfischer (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hechtangeln in den Poldern*

Danke für den Tipp Uwe!


----------



## Corona (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hechtangeln in den Poldern*

Schau Dir mal die Videos aus Raubfisch 1/08 und 1/09 von Matze an. Die sind in der Region gedreht. Hast dann schon mal 'nen kleinen Überblick über die örtlichen Verhältnisse. Von Groningen aus kannste auch schnell mal Richtung Delfzijl/Termunterzijl hoch. Dort gibt es auch interessante Gewässer.

Gruss

Uwe


----------



## Albert von Bieren (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hechtangeln in den Poldern*

moin,
ich wohne nicht allzuweit von NL entfernt.hab da schon etliche gewässer beangelt.meine erfahrungen sind das je weiter man von der deutschen grenze weg ist die fänge besser werden.
ich hab am besten in Noordholland oberhalb amsterdam gefangen.
PB bei hecht ist 116cm.
hechte gibt da reichlich wegen radikalen C+R.
wird einer beim hechtabschlagen erwischt sofort angelgeräte weg und anzeige.
beim köder muss man sich allerdings gedanken machen da die hechte schon fast alle köder kennen.


----------



## Weichmaul (12. März 2009)

*AW: Hechtangeln in den Poldern*

@Esoxfischer

Ich bin seit mehr als zehn Jahren jedes Jahr im Herbst für einige Tage zum Hechtfischen in der Provinz Drenthe.
Wenn ich nicht eine so weite Anfahrt hätte, wäre ich wohl "ständig" dort...........
Ich befische immer wieder unterschiedliche kleine Gräben, die aus meiner Sicht allesamt einen tollen Hechtbestand aufweisen. Die größeren Kanäle befische ich nicht so gern.
Wenn Du Dich an den Brücken und Kanalmündungen herumtreibst, wirst Du nicht lange auf Deine ersten Hechte warten müssen.
Jede Brücke hat Ihren "Wächter"


----------



## calli die pose (30. März 2009)

*AW: Hechtangeln in den Poldern*



Esoxfischer schrieb:


> Petri,
> anfang des Jahres soll es nun endlich mit dem VISPas an die niederländischen Polder zum Hechtangeln gehen. Dem Esox soll hauptsächlich mit dem toten Köderfisch nachgestellt werden. Mich würde interessieren, ob Jemand Erfahrungen in den Gewässern der Region Overijssel und Drenthe gemacht hat. Der allgemeinen Meinung nach sollten die Chancen in Nordholland bzw. Groningen scheinbar besser sein. Ich erwarte natürlich keine Tipps zu hart erarbeiteten Topstellen, aber über ein paar kleine Hinweise zur groben Richtung (Region) wäre ich sehr dankbar, damit wir uns auch sofort den passenden Vispas zulegen können. Von der Entfernung wäre die Region Overijssel für uns am ehesten zu erreichen.


fahr einmal die woche nach doesburg zur alten ijssel kurz vor der schleuse leicht auftreiben lassen solls mal sehen was da ab geht ( veruchs mal mit forelle als köder)


----------

